

Google Trends shows sudden decline for Google.com - tcarnell
http://www.google.com/trends?q=google.com&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
tcarnell
seems to have happened across other google sites too:

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=google.co.uk%2C+google.es%2C+...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=google.co.uk%2C+google.es%2C+google.de%2C+google.dk&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
bfung
The metric provided is based on _searches_ for google.com on google, and
doesn't represent the website's usage. Perhaps some shortcut created or UI
enhancement (like autocomplete) this year helped people stop searching for the
search engine itself.

Here's a query in Google Trends for the word 'google' itself:
[http://www.google.com/trends?q=google&ctab=0&geo=all...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=google&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0)

~~~
joezydeco
Both Firefox and Chrome take invalid URLs from the address bar and stick them
right into Google. That's probably a huge factor.

